# Vietnam vets



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've known two vietnam vets, and one case of stolen valor when it comes to vietnam.

Vet 1: Flew on an AC-130 spectre gunship as a gunner I think. Saw all his old uniforms and crew hat. He never really talked much.

Vet 2: A GS worker at my last duty base. Was a Ranger in vietnam. Smoked like a Chimmney. Had a funny way of cussing when something didn't go right. He didn't talk much either.

Stolen Valor: A GS-10 or GS-12. Always claimed he was a navy seal in vietnam. Had a buds badge and a T shirt on his wall, either one you could buy at a surplus store. One day I was talking to a younger airman about some training I was doing with the SeaBees a few years prior, even busted out a 5 or 6" book I got during that training. Mr Seal who overheard my conversation, was suddenly in the SeaBees for a year......... Yeah... As a former combat engineer, I know for a bloddy ****ing fact, nobody is in the seabees for just a year.... If there was any doubt about stolen valor, it ended right there. I should have called him out on it, but i'd have been cutting off my own nose to spite my own face as he was a high ranking civillain in my shop at the time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My Brother served in the Navy during the conflict. Served on the Kittyhawk, Flint, and Ajax boats. He also was a silent individual after the conflict (or whatever you want to call it) The only time he talked about Vietnam was in deer/elk camp with other veterans that served. One was a Marine (once a marine, always a marine). After hearing some of the story's, I thank God I was to young during the 60's-70's.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm lucky to know several Vietnam vets. A few of them are combat vets. Yes I make a distinction for better or worse. Very few combat vets share openly their experiences with people who have not served in the military IMHO.

I served in the Army Reserve from 1968 to 1975. While I am a veteran I am not on the same level as those who served on active duty for 2 years or more. I really think it is hard for a lot of people to understand how the military's people were treated during that time if they didn't live it. Kids those days didn't have a lot of choices. Join, get drafted, or try for a deferment.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I knew a lot of Vietnam Vets, I joined just as everything was ending, I was in military school during the fall of Saigon, all my drill Sergeants were Army Ranger Vietnam Vets, glad I wasn't a ranger. I was going in as a helicopter pilot and my friends that were coming home from the war told me since I was going in during the end of the war and the start of the middle east crisis to NOT be a helicopter pilot so I changed my MOS to secure voice communications.

Some would talk and some wouldn't. Depended on their personality. I know some that are still carrying shrapnel.
One friend was a copilot in a cobra gunship, another was shot 5 times and still shot back, once in the jaw, one in the arm that went through and into his chest, one in the stomach and two in the legs. I always wondered why he looked and walked a little funny and when we were in our 50's he finally told me the story and showed me the scars.

I don't know how anyone could survive that many .30 caliber rounds from an AK47 and still live.
He spent years in a hospital in recovery.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I'm lucky to know several Vietnam vets. A few of them are combat vets. Yes I make a distinction for better or worse. Very few combat vets share openly their experiences with people who have not served in the military IMHO.
> 
> I served in the Army Reserve from 1968 to 1975. While I am a veteran I am not on the same level as those who served on active duty for 2 years or more. I really think it is hard for a lot of people to understand how the military's people were treated during that time if they didn't live it. Kids those days didn't have a lot of choices. Join, get drafted, or try for a deferment.


I feel the same way, even though I am a Vietnam Era Vet I make it clear I am NOT a Vietnam Vet, I served in Germany.

I was able to go on an Honor Flight with my WWII Vet father and they had me stand with the Vietnam Vets and I told them how out of place I felt and didn't feel worthy to stand with them. I never had to go through what they did. They tried to make me feel better by saying, yeah, but you were willing to.

That was a great trip to go with all those WWII, Korean and some Vietnam Vets.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

My Dad was in the mud and blood of Vietnam.
When he talks, very rarely, they are ugly stories.
Between Malaria and seeing/doing what he had to do to survive messed him up pretty good.
He lost many friends as they were cut down right next to him.
He has good health and money and the last five years or so he will only leave his house to go to gas station, grocery store, and occasionally hardware store.
I am very proud of him but it is sad he won’t fish or hunt anymore.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Had this up numerous times but this time I’m going to give a little insight. We were kids, sent to kill people, something none of us ever dreamed of doing.
I am a VN Vet. Boots on the ground, rifle ready, 11B, I wear my CIB on my cap proudly. For those who don’t know what that is, look it up.
MrShane has it right, the stories we carry are ugly, and we have to live with them. For me, I don’t generally like to let anyone close, saw too many brothers in arms killed or crippled. It’s just easier to keep others at arms length. The things we did and saw daily are so far beyond what a non vet can comprehend that we keep it inside. And it eats us up mentally. Coming home was worse, the name calling, being spit on etc. and we couldn’t fight back, we could only walk away. Those of us that deal with the VA just see it as another battle, one we hope to win before we die, not all do.

Now I’m going to ask a favor, if you know any veteran with a disability rating of 50%, especially VietNam vets that like to hunt and would like a guided Antelope hunt in Wyoming have them contact Hunting With Heroes Wyoming. The hunt includes housing, food, tag, license, guide and processing at no cost. The only expenses are getting there and back and taxidermy if desired.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

bfr said:


> Had this up numerous times but this time I’m going to give a little insight. We were kids, sent to kill people, something none of us ever dreamed of doing.
> I am a VN Vet. Boots on the ground, rifle ready, 11B, I wear my CIB on my cap proudly. For those who don’t know what that is, look it up.
> MrShane has it right, the stories we carry are ugly, and we have to live with them. For me, I don’t generally like to let anyone close, saw too many brothers in arms killed or crippled. It’s just easier to keep others at arms length. The things we did and saw daily are so far beyond what a non vet can comprehend that we keep it inside. And it eats us up mentally. Coming home was worse, the name calling, being spit on etc. and we couldn’t fight back, we could only walk away. Those of us that deal with the VA just see it as another battle, one we hope to win before we die, not all do.
> 
> Now I’m going to ask a favor, if you know any veteran with a disability rating of 50%, especially VietNam vets that like to hunt and would like a guided Antelope hunt in Wyoming have them contact Hunting With Heroes Wyoming. The hunt includes housing, food, tag, license, guide and processing at no cost. The only expenses are getting there and back and taxidermy if desired.


Welcome home bfr


----------

